# Action of a 3 ring gag???



## lexiedhb (12 September 2007)

Having only ever had horses ridden in a snaffle or a double bridle I was wondering if anyone could tell the the action a three ring happy mouth gag has on a horses way of going. 

My share horse is ridden in one (only on the snaffle ring by me as I dont think he needs a stronger bit)..... but just wondered what the other rings action was.

thankies in advance.


----------



## WelshRareBit (12 September 2007)

The severity of the bit gets more as you go down the rings, I believe some poeple say its an elevator while others say it encrouages them to lower their head.  Personally I found it an elevator.
Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## jumpthemoon (12 September 2007)

It puts pressure on the poll when you use the reins. Next time you tack the horse up, hold onto the bottom ring and move it back as if the reins were attached and you were pulling them. You will see it pulling down on the cheekpieces to put pressure on the poll via the headpiece. 

Personally, I think the latest craze in new headpieces is interesting, as it seems to suggest that pressure on the poll can be quite detrimental (you know the curved ones that the peeps wih loads of money are all buying at the mo?)


----------



## lexiedhb (12 September 2007)

Hmmmmm, so could make him go up or down!! I knew the lowest ring was the most sever....... ok so does the snaffle ring just act like a normal snaffle?? I hope so..... LOL thanks


----------



## ecrozier (12 September 2007)

Snaffle ring probably acts like a hanging snaffle a bit as the cheekpieces are on the extra ring at the top aren't they?  I'm not a huge fan of the three ring gag personally although sure they work nicely on some horses.  Could you put him in a normal snaffle if you are happy with the way he goes in that?


----------



## lexiedhb (12 September 2007)

I could, and would but as he's not actually mine its a bit difficult, as I asked before and the owner just said put the rein on the snaffle ring. I did think it would have a slightly different action due to the extra ring the cheek piece is attached to but I guess its better than the 2 bottom rings!


----------



## ecrozier (12 September 2007)

Yep, think it would work a bit like a hanging cheek then, but obviou8sly not exactly as they aren't loose ring.


----------



## Lill (12 September 2007)

My horse is ridden in a 3 ring gag with roundings.  For flatwork and everyday work both parts of the roundings are on the snaffle ring and when jumping him i move the roundings so one part is on the snaffle ring and the other part on the bottom ring.  Seems to work for us!   

PS Might sound strange but i kept forgetting to change his bit when we went showjumping (didn't have much control) and now i just use the same bit but alter the roundings it works much better!


----------



## HenryandPeta (12 September 2007)

I found the Dutch gag to be an elevator with Henry. I used it on the middle ring. However he's now in a ported pelham and much much softer and happier! The snaffle ring on the gag would act like a hanging snaffle as Emma_C says, so still not as mild as a regular snaffle but almost!


----------



## WishfulThinker (12 September 2007)

My horse came in a 3 ring, being ridden on the 2nd or last ring - I was told to.  I am very light handed, and this bit would elevate him and he would often come behind the contact, which meant that we had no brakes whatsoever. 

I now have him in a loose ring snaffle and jsut a touch on the reins and he stops.  I personally do not like the 3 ring, and I find that it just works on making the horse look pretty - I know it has other actions but I have seen horses go in a lovely outline in it, only to look like a donkey when ridden in anything else, leaving an exasperated owner who thought that the wonderfully outline was their doing, not the bits'. 

I shall never be returning to it!


----------



## serena2005 (12 September 2007)

i did some research on this bit a while ago and it is suppose to be an elevator, but most people i seeing useing it are using it in the wrong way. it should have either 2 reins or roundings like lis said. and i completely agree with beau2005 on its used for making the horse look pretty, when its not actually working.

there used to be a girl at my yard who rode in it just because the horse chin was on its chest she thought it was "in an outline" just makes me wana slap her!


----------



## lexiedhb (12 September 2007)

Well he certainly isnt behind the vertical, and I am at the moment just working on getting him moving forwards and off his forehand before I even attempt a nice outline... as I think the 2nd is next to impossible without the first!

Thanks for all your info!


----------

